# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العم العلامة الشيخ محمد نور الكُتُبي الحسني

## الشريف باسم الكتبي

*   الإمام القاضي محمد نور بن محمد إبراهيم الكُتُبي الشريف الحَسَني الطالبي , من أشراف الحجاز الأحمديون , إمام المسجد الحرام وقاضي المدينة .*
*نَسَبه:*
*   هو العلامة الشريف محمّد نور بن العلاّمة المُحدِّث محمّد إبراهيم الكُتُبي بن محمّد عبدالله الحَسَنيّ بن نور محمّد بن عيسى بن عليّ بن الحَسَن بن محمّد بن الشّريف عبدالله الدّاخل بن محمّد بن موسى بن إبراهيم بن عبدالله بن محمّد بن عيسى بن عليّ بن الحَسَن بن أحمد بن محمّد بن عبدالله بن محمّد بن إبراهيم بن محمّد بن أحمد بن عليّ بن صائم بن إبراهيم بن محمّد بن إسماعيل بن محمّد بن عبدالله بن إسماعيل بن سليمان بن موسى بن عبدالله أبو الكِرام بن داود الأمير بن أحمد المِسْوَر بن عبدالله الشيخ الصالح ابن موسى الجَوْن بن عبدالله المحض بن الحَسَن المُثنّى بن الحَسَن المُجتبى السّبط بن عليّ ابن أبي طالب عليهما السّلام .*
*مولده:* 
* ولد بمكة المكرمة سنة 1323هـ  , ونشأ في حجر والده ,واشتغل بطلب العلم، فقرأ على والده  وتلقى عنه علم الحديث ,وعلوم شتى .*

*نشأته*:
*   بدأ بحفظ كتاب الله وتجويده على يد شيخ القرّاء بمكّة آنذاك الشيخ عبداللّطيف قاريء حتّى أتـمّه مع حفظه لبعض القراءات. وفي عام 1331ﻫ التحق بالمدرسة الصولتيّة وتدرّج في صفوفها حتّى تخرّج من القسم العالي في آخر شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1337ﻫ, وبعد ذلك واصل دراسته على يد علماء المسجد الحرام وفي مقدّمتهم والده الجد محمد إبراهيم الكتبي فدرس عليه علم التفسير والحديث والأصول* *وقد ترجمنا له , وقرأ الفقه على الشيخ عمر حمدان , وقرأ التوحيد على الشيخ عبدالله بن حسن آل الشيخ , وأخذ عن الشيخ عيسى رواس عدة علوم حتى برع وتفقه وتأدب  , وقد أذنوا له بالتدريس، فتصدر وأفاد*.
* 
الكُتُبي إماماً ومدرساً في المسجد الحرام* 
*تصدر الكُتُبي للإمامة والتدريس في المسجد الحرام وذلك في سنة 1340ﻫ  على عهد الحكومة الهاشمية  , حيث كان يؤم المصلين في الأيام العادية , وفي شهر رمضان كان يؤم المصلين في صلاة التراويح في محراب المذهب الحنفي, وكان ذلك في حصوة الرملة القريبة من باب العمرة وذلك, وعندما حلت الدولة السعودية وتسلمت زمام الحكم ,  وابطلت تعدد أئمة الصلوات , وجمعت الناس في الحرمين الشريفين على إمام واحد , أصبح  رحمه الله  إماماً رئيساً يُصَلّي بالناس صلاة الظهر وأحياناً صلاة العصر , ويعد شيخنا الكتبي أول من تولى الإمامة في المسجد الحرام في العهد السعودي  .* 

*  الكُتُبي قاضي المدينة:*
*وفي جمادى الأول من سنة 1357ﻫ عين رحمه الله  قاضياً للمدينة ثم رئيساً للمحاكم, وكان يقوم بالتدريس في المسجد النبوي لفترة قصيرة, وقد  شهد له أهل المدينة ببراعته في القضاء, وكان دائماً يدعو إلى الصلح في قضاياه, واستمر في عمله حتى سنة1372ﻫ, حيث طلب إحالته إلى التقاعد, فصدر الأمر بالموافقة .*

*قال عنه محدث المدينة العلامة الشيخ عمر فلاتة رحمه الله* *: كان رحمه الله  بحراً من بحور العلم ننهل منه .*

*وقال عنه الأديب المدني سعود الحجام : ذلك الرجل الذي يعد علماً من أعلام المدينة النبوية , فهو أحد قضاة المحكمة الشرعية بها , عرف بجنوحه للسلم في كل ما يعرض عليه من قضايا , فكم من قضية لعوائل كريمة تتعلق بطلاق أو خلافات زوجيه قد تفضي إليه تراه يجري الاتصالات ببعض رجالات المدينة من الذين عرفوا بحبهم لفعل الخير بأن يصلحوا ذات بينهم , فمتى ما تحقق له ما أراد سرله غاية السرور , وهو كذلك بالنسبة لقضايا الحقوق الخاصة كالديون والمواريث وغيرها , فإن له بصمات لاتمحى في قضايا بين أخوة وذوي رحم يكون لشيخنا الكتبي فيها دوراً فاعلاً كي لاتصل الأمور بها إلى أحكام شرعية فتراه يلملم شعث خلافهم ويحاول جاهداً على ان لايكون لذلك  الخلاف إي رواسب نفسية قد تؤثر على علاقاتهم الأسرية .*

*وقال عنه السيد محمد بن الشيخ حميدة الطيب  رحمه الله : كان رحمه الله عالماُ فاضلاً جمع بين شرف العلم وشرف النسب .*

*مناصبه*:
**عُيّن في  سنة 1340ﻫ مدرّساً بالمسجد الحرام.*
*   *كما عُيّن في سنة 1340هـ  إماماً في المقام الحنفيّ بالمسجد الحرام.*
*   *عُيّن في سنة 1343ﻫ إماماً أساسيّاً لصلاة الظُّهر بالمسجد الحرام.*
*   *عُيّن في سنة 1346ﻫ عضواً برئاسة القضاء.*
*   *عُيّن في شهر صفر سنة 1347ﻫ بمرسوم ملكيّ مدرِّساً بالمسجد الحرام ومراقباً للدروس.*
*   *عُيّن في سنة 1348ﻫ رئيساً لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المنكر.*
*   *عُيّن في سنة 1349ﻫ عضواً بهيئة التمييز.*
*   *كان عضواً منتدباً مع رئيس القضاء.*
*   *عُيّن في سنة 1355ﻫ عضواً في مجلس المعارف بالمملكة.*
*   *في سنة 1356ﻫ عُرِض على فضيلته تولّي القضاء بمدينة العلا فاعتذر عن ذلك.*
*   *وفي جمادى الأوّل سنة 1357ﻫ صدر الأمر الملكي بتعيينه رئيساً للمحاكم والدوائر الشرعيّة بالمدينة المنوّرة ، واّستمر رئيساً بها إلى سنة 1365ﻫ .*
*   *في سنة 1357ﻫ عُيّن مدرِّساً ورئيساً لهيئة العلماء والمدرِّسين بالمسجد النبويّ الشّريف .*
*   *في سنة 1357ﻫ عُيّن رئيساً لكُلّية الشريعة في المدينة المنوّرة .*
*    * ومن سنة 1365هـ إلى سنة 1372هـ , مساعداً أول لرئيس المحكمة والدوائر   الشرعية  بالمدينة المنورة .*
*   *في سنة 1373ﻫ انتخب عضواً في المجلس الإداريّ بالمدينة المنوّرة .*
*   *في سنة 1373ﻫ عُيّن مستشاراً شرعيّاً لإدارة الأوقاف في المدينة المنوّرة .*
*   *في سنة 1377ﻫ عُرِضَ على فضيلته تولِّي قضاء القطيف فاعتذر عن ذلك .*
*
مؤلفاته ومكتبته :* 
*   قام رحمه الله بجمع كتاباً نافعاً سماه النُّخبة المُعتبرة من مناسك الحجّ على المذاهب المشتهرة, طبع بمصر بالمطبعة السلفيّة سنة 1347ﻫ , وكان للشيخ الكتبي مكتبة زاخرة أوقفها ابنه الشريف عبدالرزاق بعد وفاته على مكتبة الملك عبدالعزيز بالمدينة المنورة,وتحوي المكتبة الكثير من المطبوعات النادرة التي بلغت (403) مطبوعاً ، شملت التفسير والقراءات والعقيدة والفقه وأصوله والحديث ، واللغة والأدب والسيرة والتاريخ، وأربعة  مخطوطات .* 
*حليته:* 
*كان رحمه الله متوسط القامة, نحيل الجسم ,عريض الجبهة ,أسمر اللون, واسع العينين, متوسط اللحية , تلوح على وجهه علامات الذكاء والهيبة ,يرتدي الغترة ولا يضع عليها العقال, ويلبس العباءة العربية, وكان في شبابه يلبس الجبة والعمامة وهو زي العلماء في الماضي, وكان في أخر حياته لا يمشي إلا متوكئاً على العكاز ,* *من أكابر العلماء العاملين**,* *فاضلاً زاهداً عابداً ورعاً كريم الأخلاق** , معين لأصحاب الحوائج , لا تجده في المسجد إلا مصلّياً تالياً  , لا يفتر عن قراءة القرآن ,* *وكان فيه تواضع وعليه وقار.*
*وفاته*:
*كانت وفاته رحمه الله  يوم الخميس  الثاني والعشرين من شهر  شوّال لسنة 1402ﻫ، ودفن في بقيع الغَرقَد بالقرب من قبر جدّه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم وبجوار أهل البيت والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم جميعاً , وأعقب تسع بنات , وابن واحد هو الشريف عبد الرزاق .* 

*قلت: وكنت في سنة 1433هـ قد نشرت ترجمة سابقة للعم رحمه الله , فظهر لي فيها النقص والتقصير , فاستدركت عليها اليوم ولعل فيما استدركته الفائدة والنفع إن شاء الله ؛ هذا ما قلناه في خبر العم العلامة الشيخ محمد نور بن محمد إبراهيم الكتبي الحسني الطالبي,* *فان كان صواباً فمن الله وإن يكن خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان, والله ورسوله بريئان منه.*

*كتبه: باسم بن الشريف يعقوب بن محمد إبراهيم الكُتُبي الحَسَني الطالبي*
*الخميس  10 ربيع الآخر  سنة 1439هـ* 
*المدينة المنورة* 
*
المصادر*:
*** *قضاة المدينة المنورة للشيخ عبد الله الزاحم ج1/ 111**.*
*** *قضاة مكة المكرمة : للمعلمي و إكمال الحذيفي والنقيب , (2/ 176 , 177)       ترجمة رقم (552) .*
* *إتمام الأعلام : نزار أباظة , ص418* *.
** *تتمة الأعلام : محمدخير يوسف وولده , 9 / 15** .
** *تاريخ عمارة المسجد الحرام - حسين باسلامة ,ص234**.*
*** *معلموالمسجد النبوي الشريف : عدنان جلون , عمر فلاته , عبدالوهاب زمان , 804 -805**.*
*** *لمحات من الماضي : الشيخ عبدالله خياط , ص43**.*
*** *المسجد الحرام في قلب الملك عبد العزيز للشريف عبد الله العبدلي ص183** .*
*** *تاريخ أمة في سيرة أئمة للشيخ صالح بن حميد( 3 /1238 , 1239 )** .*
*** *رجال من مكة المكرمة : زهير كتبي ( 3/ 110 -113), وفيه :وهم كتبي في نسب عمه الشيخ محمد نور فنسبه للشيخ إبراهيم بن عبدالله يارشاه الكتبي الدهلوي شيخ الفاداني المتوفي سنة 1354هـ , وقد ترجمنا للجد والد الشيخ محمد نور الكتبي فليراجع .* 
*** *المدرسون بالمسجد الحرام من القرن الأول حتى العصر الحاضر _ منصور محمد النقيب, 4/ ( 94 , 95 ) ترجمة رقم*  * (1111) .*
*** *أعلام من ارض النبوة (الطبعة الكاملة) : أنس الكتبي 512 - 538**.*
*** *موسوعة أسبار للعماء والمتخصصين في الشريعة الإسلاميه (3 / 1127) ترجمة رقم 1633** .* 
*** *صور من الحياة الاجتماعية في المدينة المنورة : ياسين الخياري، ص107 , 120 , 133 .* 
* *صور وذكريات عن المدينة المنورة : عثمان حافظ , ص 246 .*
* * فصول من تاريخ المدينة : علي حافظ , ص   358  ,398 .*
* * طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (1) : أحمد مرشد ,ص  286 , 287 .*
* * طيبة وذكريات الأحبة (5) : أحمد مرشد ,  ص126 -129 .* 
* ** *المدينة المنورة في العهود الثلاث : أحمد مرشد ,ص 229 , 239** .*
*** *إبراهيم غلام يتذكر :خالد باطرفي , ص63**.*
*** *مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز بين الماضي والحاضر: عبد الرحمن المزيني , ص 178** .*
** المصاحف المخطوطة في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري بمكتبة المصحف الشريف في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز بالمدينة المنورة : عبد الرحمن المزيني ,  ص 8  .*
***  *أثر الوقف الإسلامي في الحياة العلمية بالمدينة المنورة : سحر مفتي الصديقي ص446**.*
*** *موسوعة تاريخ التعليم في المملكة العربية السعودية ,ص282**.
** *نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر، وبذيله: عقد الجوهر في علماء الربع الأول من القرن الخامس عشر : يوسف المرعشلي , (2 / 2144) .*
****الأطلس الوافي للأنساب والوسوم الحسنية والحسينية، النسابة الشريف عبد الباسط جحاف الحسني ، (1129/2 )**.*
*** *نبيل الأعرجي : اللباب شرح صحاح الأعقاب، ص2040**.*
*** *العالم الرباني عمر بن محمد الفلاني : حمزة حامد القرعاني، ص23**.
***من أعلام القرن الرابع عشر والخامس عشر : إبراهيم الحازمي , ص 161- 162  .*
** وسام الكرم في تراجم أئمة وخطباء الحرم ليوسف الصَبحي ص417* 
*** *أئمة المسجد الحرام ومؤذنوه- عبد الله الزهراني ,ص 115 .
* أئمة الحرمين ( 1343- 1432ه ) ط1 : عبدالله آل علاف الغامدي , ص 10.
* أئمةالحرمين ( 1343- 1436هـ) :  عبدالله آل علاف الغامدي , ص 366 , وفيه أن الكتبي أم المصلين في المسجد النبوي الشريف  .
* جريدة أم القرى : العدد 238 , صفر سنة 1348هـ .*
*** *جريدة أم القرى : العدد 594 , صفر سنة 1355هـ .*
*** *جريدة أم القرى : العدد 709, 11جمادى الأولى سنة 1357هـ .*
*سعود الحجام : جريدة المدينة : ملحق الأربعاءص27 : 26 / 5/ 1413 .*
*** *منصور العساف : جريدة الرياض , العدد 17315 : 8/ 2/ 1437هـ . 
* رواية المعمر عمر بن حمزة قرطلي المولود سنة 1334ه , والمتوفي سنة 1423ه,ترجم له أنس الكتبي .*
*** *رواية محمد بن حميدة الطيب أحد وجهاء المدينة , ولد سنة 1346هـ , وتوفى سنة 1429هـ , ترجم له أنس الكتبي .*
*** *موقع المعرفة (https://goo.gl/bhpmuE)*
*** *موقع صفحات مشرقة (https://goo.gl/kGNbBG)*
*** *موقع أمانة منطقة المدينة المنورة / مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز (https://goo.gl/V15Kik).* .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل له صلة قرابة بشيخ مشايخنا محمد أمين كتبي رحمهما الله تعالى؟

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هل له صلة قرابة بشيخ مشايخنا محمد أمين كتبي رحمهما الله تعالى؟


*وجزاك أخي الفاضل , لاأخي الفاضل نحن أسرتين مختلفتين نحمل نفس اللقب , إلا أن كلانا للحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ننتسب . 
*

----------

